# Shed painting



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well nice weekend coming up, and I am planing on painting my shed. Now two years ago I primed, and put one coat of tan paint on most of the shed. A few weeks ago I primed the gable parts of the shed that had never been painted before. Oh and BTW it is T111 siding. Now all the old paint, and new primer is is great shape. Not dirty, not chalky, not chipping, and not flaking. I should be ok just cleaning and painting right over this old paint right? The siding pretty much sucked up the old paint anyways, so it is not thick at all. Anyother tips for me that I might be missing??


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

You should be fine...T1-11 will suck it up.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

IIRC T-111 is masonite siding is it not?

I like the Masonite siding, but it sure does not last here in the humid south. ALl it takes is a little scratch to break the hard pressed surface and almost overnight or before you can get the paint brush out to recoat it, and it swells up like a wet sponge.

I have been buying the plywood vertical groove rough finished siding in 4 x 8 panels. There is a company that makes the stuff not too far from my place and they have a seconds and damaged goods outlet. They don't get a lot of seconds so you have to keep an eye out or place an order with additional choices for a 2nd and third preference and they will call when they have it. Cost is about 50% less per sheet than in a home builder supply store. I have been using used motor oil on my wood for many many years now. It does not peel, blister or chip and it makes the wood a nice deep dark brown. Leeching out does not sem to be a problem with the oil either, and just a few days its soaked into the wood and after a few applicaitons it gets to be a pretty hard baked durable oil finish, and it resists rot very well, as long as its not in contact with the ground. 

What they consider seconds is if it has large knots in the face and loose knots and it requires a filler to make it presentable. They use a filler and finish it off, but it would only be suitable on a house if it was painted and not stained due to the filler they use. There also may be a piece that is not quite square etc, but the stuff is usually 5/8" with grooves on 8" centers and consisting of 5 full plies that sells for less than what you can buy 3/8" or 1/2" sheeting grade plywood for, so the price is definately right!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul you ever paint your shed if so how about some pictures.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well got it all primmed, and got one wall mostly painted. The lawn , and garden have been moved up the list, and that has caused the shed to go back down. 


the shed is now in kinda the "fill in project" pergatory. When all else is done, or stalled for some reason, you move down the list doing things that need to be done, just not right away.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Paul you ever paint your shed if so how about some pictures. *


jody you sound like an old wife.. checking up on all of our projects
:furious: :furious: :furious: 

Im glad to see that i am up to date with my stuff:furious:


----------

